# Suggestions for San Juan and beyond



## san jacintos (Oct 8, 2008)

My wife and I will be spending two weeks in southwestern Colorado. We will be in Crested Butte, Durango, Ouray, and Aspen. I'd greatly appreciate some suggestions for any must dos (food, coffee, local beer, rides, overnight hikes, etc.) in the area. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Ouray/Ridgway*

Beer: Ouray Brewery (good) and Colorado Boy Brewery(better)
Food: Beun Tiempo,( good marg's!), Drakes. Mtn Tacto (quick and simple)
Rides: Dallas Trail Cr5 to Ouray (do not go up from Ouray side!) or CR7 heading west to Box Factory, locals loop in Ridgway (About 1.5 hrs of riding from town)
Hike: Blue Lakes trail, Mt Sneffels from Yankee Boy Basin (why not do a 14er?  )
Have fun, fall colors are starting to go off here.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

When are you planning on going? 

Are you looking to mountain bike http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=145035 or road bike http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226193 ?


----------



## san jacintos (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thank You*



rcharrette said:


> Beer: Ouray Brewery (good) and Colorado Boy Brewery(better)
> Food: Beun Tiempo,( good marg's!), Drakes. Mtn Tacto (quick and simple)
> Rides: Dallas Trail Cr5 to Ouray (do not go up from Ouray side!) or CR7 heading west to Box Factory, locals loop in Ridgway (About 1.5 hrs of riding from town)
> Hike: Blue Lakes trail, Mt Sneffels from Yankee Boy Basin (why not do a 14er?  )
> Have fun, fall colors are starting to go off here.


Thank you for the suggestions. I am looking forward to the tacos. Mt. Sneffels seems like a great hike. I may have to revisit this area in the winter for some ski touring.


----------



## san jacintos (Oct 8, 2008)

*Nice commuter*



Pablo said:


> When are you planning on going?
> 
> Are you looking to mountain bike http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=145035 or road bike http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226193 ?


Thank you for the links. There are some breathtaking images. We will be out there the first two weeks of October. I know we may have to contend with some weather but, them's the breaks. I will be spending time on the mountain and road bikes. Ouray to Telluride is very enticing. Do you start on Camp Bird Rd out of Ouray? Red Mountain Pass sounds like a must. Are you still on that Blacksheep? It's a beautiful bike.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

san jacintos said:


> Thank you for the links. There are some breathtaking images. We will be out there the first two weeks of October. I know we may have to contend with some weather but, them's the breaks. I will be spending time on the mountain and road bikes. Ouray to Telluride is very enticing. Do you start on Camp Bird Rd out of Ouray? Red Mountain Pass sounds like a must. Are you still on that Blacksheep? It's a beautiful bike.


October should still be nice, especially at lower elevations. Just bring layers for the weather. There's some epic (sorry for using that word) mountain biking in and around Crested Butte and Durango. When I rode Imogene Pass, I started in Ouray. I've been on the Black Sheep for nearly a year now and love it more than ever


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

R G P's Flamed Grilled Wraps in Durango had a Panini with chicken and a pine nut pesto that was awesome. That was in 2009. Lots of cycling posters on the wall too. I'd go back. Great place for lunch.

Thought the Durango Coffee Company was good too.

Also visit Ned Overend's bike shop for fun. Likely to see some prototype Specialized product.

I love that whole area.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

*Crested Butte*

The Secret Stash ...funky pizza spot downtown. http://www.thesecretstash.com/

Slogar....known for their skillet fried chicken dinner with sides served family style. Sounds like an odd choice, but people flock to it. NY Times gives it 5 stars.


----------



## san jacintos (Oct 8, 2008)

MerlinAma & redlizard thank you for the suggestions. I've heard nothing but good things about The Secret Stash. It is on the "must see" list. I'll look into Slogar. It sounds interesting. It has a lot great reviews.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Crested Butte: Dogwood cocktail cabin for mixology at altitude. Coffee: Camp 4. Food: best steak I have ever had was at Maxwells. Back Alley bikes for vintage cruisers. Beer of any kind and best people watching: 5 pm at the Brick - right in the middle of town.
Aspen: Ride the pass and/or up to Maroon Bells. No matter the weather. Must do rides of a lifetime.


----------

